
Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) Released - d99kris
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16931491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16931491)

270+ comments

------
fcanela
There have not been a release announce yet, but they are updating docs.

Please, consider help seeding the torrents.

~~~
d99kris
Now they've updated [https://www.ubuntu.com](https://www.ubuntu.com) to
announce it.

